# My Jaguar Cichlid Pair And My Convict Pair With Fry



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Got some pics of my Jags and convicts. The female jag is 2" and the male is 1 3/4", on the other side of the spit 45 gal is my convict breeding pair with their fry that hatched 3 days ago. Enjoy and feel free to leave any comments below. I am going to move the jags into their own tank as soon becuase yesterday when I introduced my new male jag to the tank, he some how jumped over the divider and beat the sh*t out of my male convict and backed him up into a corner.








Male and female jag together







Female enjoys posing for the camera alot







jag couple checking out their neighbours, they want those fry for lunch







Male convict grabing a loose fry from the nest







Female guarding her fry


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice cichlids, I'm gonna get a pair of convicts myself


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> Nice cichlids, I'm gonna get a pair of convicts myself


Do you know how to differenciate a juvenile Dovii and a juvenile Jaguar cichlid? I cant seem to tell the difference.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know much about cichlids...AK and central should help you out


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Juvi Managuense are generally going to be more spotted or decorated. More of a golden/green/brown color. more pronounced chin.
the Dovi's are going to be more washed out no chin. as they have a slightly different profile anyhow. less pronounced spots.

After re-looking at those pics it looks like you actually might have 2 female mannies. Usually male mani's have spotting on their lower jaw area.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BlackSunshine said:


> Juvi Managuense are generally going to be more spotted or decorated. More of a golden/green/brown color. more pronounced chin.
> the Dovi's are going to be more washed out no chin. as they have a slightly different profile anyhow. less pronounced spots.
> 
> After re-looking at those pics it looks like you actually might have 2 female mannies. Usually male mani's have spotting on their lower jaw area.


Really? damn, the guys at BigAls who sold me the smaller jag said it was a male. What ever I can always buy another one, hopefully its a proven male this time around.
Thanks for the dovii info.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Male Jag


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

It could still wind up being a male. Its young. But as in AK's pic you can see the spots pretty well. Nice Pic btw AK.

Now the washed out one could actually wind up being a Dovii. They are kinda hard to tell at that size.


----------

